# Problems streaming Netflix on Roamio



## mariap (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi. We upgraded to a Roamio in September and have noticed that when we watch Netflix using the Roamio, the resolution of the programming switches from good to very bad right in front of our eyes. Is this a known problem? Is there a fix for it? 

Thanks, 
Maria


----------



## Tico (Dec 10, 2002)

It only does that when there isn;t enough bandwith to keep an HD stream going.

How is your Roamio connected to the Internet? Wire or Wireless or Moca?

What speed is your home internet package?

Who is your internet provider?


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

I've seen this on my Romaio, and my Mini, and my Sony BD player, and my AppleTV, and my Panasonic BD player, and my laptop, and my phone, and my tablet, and on everything else in my house. The problem is my ISP, which I am doing something about by changing to a different one. Unfortunately, most people do not have a decent alternative.


----------



## mariap (Mar 23, 2010)

Tico said:


> It only does that when there isn;t enough bandwith to keep an HD stream going.
> 
> How is your Roamio connected to the Internet? Wire or Wireless or Moca?
> 
> ...


Sorry. I didn't see that anyone had replied. We're connected wirelessly. I'm not sure how to check the speed but I ran a test and got a download speed of 76 Mbps. Our internet provider is through Cox.

Edited to add... we don't seem to have the same problem using Apple TV upstairs. Only on the Roamio downstairs. Both are connected wirelessly.

Thanks.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

mariap said:


> Sorry. I didn't see that anyone had replied. We're connected wirelessly. I'm not sure how to check the speed but I ran a test and got a download speed of 76 Mbps. Our internet provider is through Cox. Edited to add... we don't seem to have the same problem using Apple TV upstairs. Only on the Roamio downstairs. Both are connected wirelessly. Thanks.


If your router is near the Roamio, try connecting it directly using an Ethernet cable. Then try it that way for a while and see if you get the same intermittent quality. If not, then I'd say you're getting some interference somehow in your wireless signal. Your speed looks very good at 76Mbps.

A good program to see what other wireless signals are in your area that could be causing interference and intermodulation of wireless channels is called "InSSIDer". (Yes, with two S's, Google it).

http://www.inssider.com


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

I have 50/5, and am constantly seeing my Netflix ramp up to 720, then drop to 480, 280, 220 or 384. Picture quality is definitely terrible under 480. Funny thing is that Amazon app remains excellent looking during entire show/movie. So, I think it is Netflix, since it amazon doesn't seem to suffer in the same way.


----------



## mariap (Mar 23, 2010)

HarperVision said:


> If your router is near the Roamio, try connecting it directly using an Ethernet cable. Then try it that way for a while and see if you get the same intermittent quality. If not, then I'd say you're getting some interference somehow in your wireless signal. Your speed looks very good at 76Mbps.
> 
> A good program to see what other wireless signals are in your area that could be causing interference and intermodulation of wireless channels is called "InSSIDer". (Yes, with two S's, Google it).
> 
> http://www.inssider.com


Thank you. I will try that.


----------



## mariap (Mar 23, 2010)

FitzAusTex said:


> I have 50/5, and am constantly seeing my Netflix ramp up to 720, then drop to 480, 280, 220 or 384. Picture quality is definitely terrible under 480. Funny thing is that Amazon app remains excellent looking during entire show/movie. So, I think it is Netflix, since it amazon doesn't seem to suffer in the same way.


We have experienced the same thing. Talked to Netflix and they pointed their finger at Tivo.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

If your ISP doesn't have a peering agreement with Netflix, (AKA: Netflix hasn't paid the blackmail yet) some ISP's are severely limiting Netflix bandwidth and making it look like crap. They aren't playing these games with Amazon yet.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Arcady said:


> If your ISP doesn't have a peering agreement with Netflix, (AKA: Netflix hasn't paid the blackmail yet) some ISP's are severely limiting Netflix bandwidth and making it look like crap. They aren't playing these games with Amazon yet.


Does anyone know if Comcast does this with Slingbox streams or even the TiVo stream? It certainly appears so based on what I've seen and just wondering if any others have noticed?


----------

